# Women



## NEH4 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well I'm thinking of relocating to SA in the very near future and just wanted to know as a single bloke are there good opportunities to meet white women? Do the large cities have clubs and bars etc where people go etc or have I got a better chance of finding gold at the end of a rainbow before bumping into my damsel in distress?


----------



## JF86 (Dec 29, 2012)

NEH4 said:


> Well I'm thinking of relocating to SA in the very near future and just wanted to know as a single bloke are there good opportunities to meet white women? Do the large cities have clubs and bars etc where people go etc or have I got a better chance of finding gold at the end of a rainbow before bumping into my damsel in distress?


You must be joking right?


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

there are a few clubs and bars etc, you just have to really look for them, i hear there are a few close to the elephant watering holes, and one or two close to where the lions roam. Good luck.


----------

